# Flu Shot



## FishingBuds (Sep 22, 2009)

With all the Swine hype, was wondering who all takes the flu shot. I only took it one time years ago but, have not since then. I will not take one or will any of my family either.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope, No Flue shot for me. I take enough shots as it is.(I'm a diabetic... :lol: )


----------



## river_wolf (Sep 22, 2009)

Took it 23 times because the Navy crammed it in my arm. Well the last time was up my nose... But to be honest, if you truly look at the statistics <SP> regarding deaths caused by regular flu, compaired to swine flu, you will see that a lot of this swine flu is media hype. the regular flu with get you just as fast and just as bad as the swine flu.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 22, 2009)

I had the flu about ten years ago. It was bad. Since then I have had a flu shot every year. I just had my avian flu shot(regular flu) this past Saturday.


----------



## danmyersmn (Sep 22, 2009)

I believe I, and all of my family will be first in line for taking the shot because I am a First Responder. I will likely take it for just that reason. I may be exposed to the flu more then average.


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2009)

I skip it every year. So far so good.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 22, 2009)

Never took one in my life until last year - got the flu shot and a pneumonia shot - after cancer treatments (chemo & radiation) doctor said I really need to have the shots. Guess I get them again this year


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 22, 2009)

I teach school and my wife is a respiratory therapist at the hospital so the whole family will take the flu shot and then the swine flu shot. We are just exposed to too many germs LOL. Used to get the flu every year when I first started teaching. Last 9 years I have had the flu shot and have not been sick.... knock on wood :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone ever get sick off the flu shot? Thats what happened to me when I first got that one, I was sick all winter


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 22, 2009)

none for me, only because the lazyness has set in too far no turning back now


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> none for me, only because the lazyness has set in too far no turning back now



:beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> none for me, only because the lazyness has set in too far no turning back now




LMAO!! Same here for me, I wont get the swine flu shot because I believe it was rushed to market too fast and unsafe, also because of all the media hype which makes it worst then it really is..... On the avian flu shot If I see a convenient shot station at the mall or walmart ect and i got time to kill ill get it other wise i am much too busy to schedule an appointment, to get one.....[insert][flowers_on_the_wall.mp3 here[/insert]


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 22, 2009)

I got the regular shot last week and will be getting the Swine flu shot when it's available. I haven't had the flu since my kids got older and stopped bringing it home every winter. But the last time I had it, it kicked my butt for 10 days and took 2 more weeks to get completely over it.

My father's older brother, for whom I am named, died from the flu in the influenze epidemic of 1918-1919 and if my dad had been living when the first flu shots came out, he would have been the first in line.

But, I have a more compelling reason to get the shots. Since last year I've had a compromised immune system due to the biologic drug. Humira, I inject bi-weekly for psoriatic arthritis. I can't take a chance. If I get the flu it could very easily kill me.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 22, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> I teach school...We are just exposed to too many germs LOL. Used to get the flu every year when I first started teaching. Last 9 years I have had the flu shot and have not been sick.... knock on wood :lol:



Same here. Me and my wife both work in the school system (13 & 12 years respectively), and there are far too many ill people (students) that bring colds, flu, etc. to school when they should be home, instead of spreading it everywhere. I just recently got over a cold that I caught at school. I hardly ever get sick ion the summer while we're out. The school provides the flu shot for free, and we're not passing it up.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't have a choice - being in the military, I have to take it. I don't get the shot though... for the last 3 years I've had to take the one that goes up your nose - I call it the Nasal Drip Flu Shot


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm surprized about the poll so far?


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 23, 2009)

I started taking a flu shot when I was 44 ( 61 now)after a severe case of flu the yr before I mean it knocked me for a loop for almost 3 weeks sickest I ever been in my life....I haven't had the flu since... Also it seems when i do come down with a cold or or any other virus that it isn't as severe or last as long... That is my story and I'm sticking to it  ....JIGGY


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 23, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> I'm surprized about the poll so far?


How so ??? Did you expect more no answers ??


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 23, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprized about the poll so far?
> ...



No, I thought it be a one sided vote one way or the other, its closer to each other than I expected. I've started this discussion on other forums and here at work in the last 24 hours and its like this as well, seems to be a split call :? Just wierd, of course I'm a bit differant when I look at things momma always said :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 23, 2009)

An email was sent out today from the school nurse. Gettin' my shot Friday!


----------



## poolie (Sep 23, 2009)

Got an email today at work that they are providing them for free to any employee that wants one. I've never had a flu shot mostly because I'm no fan of needles, but I had my name added to the list. I'll be 46 next month and I guess I have to start doing a lot of doctor related stuff that I'm not too fond of.


----------



## danmyersmn (Sep 23, 2009)

I got my flue "umm shot?" today. Went to the grocery store for some chicken. They had flue vaccinations in the minute clinic. I stopped in for a flue inhalant. They where out of shots but had the "vapor in da nose" so I got that.


----------



## jasonr95 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check this out. Very scary.
https://www.infowars.com/evidence-of-thimerosal-h1n1-virus-in-seasonal-vaccination/


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 23, 2009)

jasonr95 said:


> Check this out. Very scary.
> https://www.infowars.com/evidence-of-thimerosal-h1n1-virus-in-seasonal-vaccination/



If you think that's scary, how will you feel if this turns out to be another 1918-1920 pandemic and you didn't have yourself and your family vaccinated ?? If it killed that many people back then, how many will a similar pandemic kill today ??? And from the results of this poll, about half the population is not or will not be vaccinated. I'd rather take my chances with the vaccine than the disease.

I agree that thimerosal should NOT be in children's vaccines, and packaging the vaccine in single dose vials would eliminate the need to include thimerosal in any of the vaccine. But that's another story for another time and thread.


----------



## stinkynathan (Sep 24, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't have a choice - being in the military, I have to take it. I don't get the shot though... for the last 3 years I've had to take the one that goes up your nose - I call it the Nasal Drip Flu Shot



Same here. I'd rather not take it. In fact, I don't want to get it, but they're shooting us all up next weekend.


----------



## Deadmeat (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm on a national disaster team so I've gotten one for many years and never had the flu since. I just got back from a seminar on the swine flu and was told that although it's no more lethal than the seasonal flu, because it's a new kind of flu no one has any natural immunity built up for it. As a result, it's more transmissible by about 2.5 times or so. If the mortality rate for swine flu is about the same as seasonal flu but is 2.5 times more transmissible then 2.5 times more folks will die from it. Although the swine flu has been shown to be remarkably similar genetically and thus is more easily treated, the fear is that the disease might mutate when it comes into contact with someone already having the seasonal flu or, worse, avian flu. I got my seasonal flu shot a couple days ago and will the the swine flu shot when it becomes available.


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 24, 2009)

Deadmeat said:


> ....I just got back from a seminar on the swine flu and was told that although it's no more lethal than the seasonal flu, because it's a new kind of flu no one has any natural immunity built up for it. As a result, it's more transmissible by about 2.5 times or so. If the mortality rate for swine flu is about the same as seasonal flu but is 2.5 times more transmissible then 2.5 times more folks will die from it. Although the swine flu has been shown to be remarkably similar genetically and thus is more easily treated, the fear is that the disease might mutate when it comes into contact with someone already having the seasonal flu or, worse, avian flu. I got my seasonal flu shot a couple days ago and will the the swine flu shot when it becomes available.



Exactly the point I was making. These statistics from the article I linked to are from a time when there were far fewer people in the world and they did not have air travel, a means to broadcast the disease across the globe in just days, magnifying the chance of the virus mutating by a factor I don't want to think about.

_"The 1918 flu pandemic (commonly referred to as the Spanish Flu) was an influenza pandemic that spread to nearly every part of the world. It was caused by an unusually virulent and deadly influenza A virus strain of subtype H1N1. Historical and epidemiological data are inadequate to identify the geographic origin of the virus. Most of its victims were healthy young adults, in contrast to most influenza outbreaks which predominantly affect juvenile, elderly, or otherwise weakened patients. The flu pandemic has also been implicated in the sudden outbreak of encephalitis lethargica in the 1920s.

The pandemic lasted from March 1918 to June 1920, spreading even to the Arctic and remote Pacific islands. It is estimated that anywhere from 50 to 100 million people were killed worldwide. An estimated 500 million people, one third of the world's population (approximately 1.6 billion at the time), became infected.

Scientists have used tissue samples from frozen victims to reproduce the virus for study. Given the strain's extreme virulence there has been controversy regarding the wisdom of such research. Among the conclusions of this research is that the virus kills via a cytokine storm (overreaction of the body's immune system) which explains its unusually severe nature and the concentrated age profile of its victims. The strong immune systems of young adults ravaged the body, whereas the weaker immune systems of children and middle-aged adults caused fewer deaths."_


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 24, 2009)

I was a very healthy young man and was feeling just fine. But the office I worked for offered flu shots for $10. I thought it sounded like a good precaution to get one so that I would not get sick and miss work. I got the shot, and the next morning I woke up with a horrible case of the flu. I have never had one since and never had the flu either. 

No I will not get one. My wife works at a local high school and they have had confirmed cases of swine flu, but neither one of us feel like we need to go get a shot.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 28, 2009)

Ten year ago I had gotten my first flu shot, missed 6 weeks of work because of it(I think)Never got another one and I've been fine, knock on wood.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 2, 2009)

My employer offers free flu shots to all employees.I have never taken one and I never will.I can't see being injected with a virus to prevent a virus.I won't jump out of a perfectly good airplane either.


----------



## Deadmeat (Oct 4, 2009)

S&MFish, well, maybe I can understand not getting the flu shot but I just can't quite understand someone not wanting to jump out of airplanes. After 1,100 skydives (including 8 malfunctions when I had to go to the reserve and 1 plane crash) I'm still doing it and still loving it. I guess it's just one of those things you have to experience to understand.


----------



## caveman (Oct 4, 2009)

NO i will not take this way is is it made outside USA?????????????


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 4, 2009)

Deadmeat,I have friends who skydive.They've tried to get me to go but I won't do it.Then again,I'm a roofer and I'll walk the edge of the roof 200-300ft up and they won't.I guess it's "to each his own",if you know what I mean.


----------



## switchback (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm lucky I rarely ever get sick. I took the flu shot once, when work gave them for free. one guy got real sick and I didn't feel great for a few days. Now, I won't take them at all.


----------



## Deadmeat (Oct 5, 2009)

S&MFish. Yeah, I know what you mean. I don't have any problem jumping out of an airplane at 15,000 feet but some of those rides at Six Flags? No way! Too scary! Rates right up there with being a roofer in my book.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting my flu shot tomorrow... and hopefully the swine flu shot when it is available. This is going to be a bad year. We have a lot of kids out of school with the flu and 4 cases of swine flu w/ two more possible.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 8, 2009)

It was explained to me that you can not get the flu from the injection. I asked why do people get so sick after getting the shot. The response was they aren't really sick, they just have flu-like symptoms as the body is building up it immune system. Sounds like they are sick to me. Any how, I've been getting it since 1986 when I joined the Navy and still get it. 1985 was the last year I got the flu. I'll keep getting it thank you. I'll be getting the H1N1 vaccine as soon as the VA has it too.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 8, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Getting my flu shot tomorrow... and hopefully the swine flu shot when it is available. This is going to be a bad year. We have a lot of kids out of school with the flu and 4 cases of swine flu w/ two more possible.




We have a few out with "flu-like symptoms" as our school likes to say, but no H1N1 cases yet. 




Popeye said:


> It was explained to me that you can not get the flu from the injection. I asked why do people get so sick after getting the shot. The response was they aren't really sick, they just have flu-like symptoms as the body is building up it immune system. Sounds like they are sick to me. Any how, I've been getting it *since 1986 when I joined the Navy* and still get it. 1985 was the last year I got the flu. I'll keep getting it thank you. I'll be getting the H1N1 vaccine as soon as the VA has it too.




You young whipper-snapper! lol


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 8, 2009)

I will seek, and find you.
I shall take you to bed and have my way with you.
I will make you ache, shake and sweat until you moan and groan.

I will make you beg for mercy, beg for me to stop.

I will exhaust you to the point that you will be relieved when I'm finished with you.
And, when I am finished, you will be weak, for days.

All my love,

The Flu

Now, Get Your Mind Out
Of The Gutter !


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 8, 2009)

We have a lot of swine flu cases now..... over 30 out in the middle school today. Took my daughter for her yearly check up today and doc said they have had over 50 cases of type A (h1n1) every day this week. Seasonal flu has not hit here yet. Hopefully I avoid the h1n1 as vaccine won't be available for a while here except for hospital workers.


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 8, 2009)

countryboy210 said:


> I will seek, and find you.
> I shall take you to bed and have my way with you.
> I will make you ache, shake and sweat until you moan and groan.
> 
> ...


And get your flu shot. This girl does not fool around and is not to be taken lightly. :twisted:


----------



## riverdawgs (Oct 9, 2009)

being a paramedic, my family and I have to take it. I would recommend everyone take it. :!: we see more people (alot more) with the flu and worse that have not had the shot! :!:

just my 2c


----------



## captclay (Oct 10, 2009)

My company gives them for free every year so I get one. Have not had the flu in the years I have been taking them.


----------



## MrMom (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I had planned on getting my H1N1 vaccine but as of now I wont, I don't need to. 

Two days after receiving my regular seasonal flu shot, I came down with the swine flu (not related - ad hoc post propter hoc). After going through the last week of dehydrating, shaking, high fever body wrenching hell, I am now naturally immune to this years H1N1 variety. Look at the world distribution of the flu from the CDC. https://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/updates/international/map.htm Over 99% of the flu cases circulating in the US NOW is H1N1. Oink Oink. The seasonal variety is not here yet.

It looks like I'll be covered when the seasonal flu hits but you can guarantee that next year I'll be first in line for both shots. 

I can't believe how much misinformation regarding the safety of the shot is circulating.

Ahhhhh, the risks of working in public education....


----------

